# weed mixed with cough syrup?



## Chicken (Apr 4, 2006)

my bro was trying out something he heard from a couple of friends. He mix some cough syrup (dextromethorphan HBr) onto the weed, let it dry and then smokes it. He said it was strong.

I'm just worried about my bro, can smoking dex (i guess thats what you call it) have a harmfull effect (fast/slow, weak/hard) beside smoking reg buds?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

I would suggest finding better weed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

Cough syrup was made for coughing. Let me be the first to say smoking that shit cant be good. Tell your bro he better stick to smoking regular weed and leave the cough syrup for when he has a cold.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2006)

OK let me be the first to say the robotrippin is very freakin dangerous and by no means good for you. People have died doing that. Not only that it can cause permanent irreversable damage to you organs like kidney's liver. Google it. You have a reason to be conserned about your bro. When you trip on DM you are taking on average 20X the recommended dose. 20X that is overdoseing to a massive extent. Some have recorded maxing out to there body wieght and going into a coma for 24 hours. Please stay away from that shit. If you want to trip shroom it. but not DM. 

That said. Why on earth would you want to screw up the great taste of weed by dumping nasty tasting cough syrup on it. 
Besides the DM is not a smokable drug. it can only be ingested.


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 4, 2006)

What the hell is the first thing that comes to mind. Tell your bro to  knock that shit off before he causes himself some serious problems..


----------



## Chicken (Apr 4, 2006)

yeah i've been telling him, but like always he said its just one time. I'm pretty sure he'll get scared after reading this forum.\

thanks for the help and info.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 8, 2006)

that just sounds like a bad idea


----------



## spliffy (Apr 9, 2006)

ya its not hard to find a safe alternative to coff syrup


----------

